# Gotha Go244



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2015)

Good ones!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## at6 (Apr 12, 2016)

It was quite attractive wasn't it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 12, 2016)

Love it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier on Captured Camo Luftwaffe Go.242 Glider; Germany 1945!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Gotha Go 244 Kennung V4+GS Leitwerk 7 Luftwaffe Versuchsmaschine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Gotha G0244 - Powered Glider - 4V+HS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Gotha Go-244 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## southerndoug (Aug 24, 2020)

Great shots!


----------



## southerndoug (Aug 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 299000


I would love to know the backstory behind this shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Germans early war had a love for pictures. These are Heer soldiers propably called to secure the crased gotha or by luck in the neighboorhood. And this a a great picture moment. Some wrecks are photographed many many times by different people.
There is an example if a hurricane that is slowly taken apart and one can follow that by laying the pictures in a time line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Cockpit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

from Luftfahrt Monografie LS 2 - Die Sturm-und Lastensegler 

About the loadfloor With light cargo no planking

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Gotha Go 244 wird eingewiesen, 1942, 5026-998 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Gotha Go 244 wird eingewiesen, 1942, 5026-998 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Blick auf Gotha Go 244, 2, 1942, 5026-998 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Blick auf Gotha Go 244, 2, 1942, 5026-998 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Blick auf Gotha Go 244, 1942, 5026-998 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Blick auf Gotha Go 244, 1942, 5026-998 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





4V+CR

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

G6++C1 ?



















Foto, Luftwaffe, Gotha Go 242 in Chemnitz, 1942, Lastensegler (N)50441 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Gotha Go 242 in Chemnitz, 1942, Lastensegler (N)50441 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)

G6+CT IMHO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

G6+AW














GERMAN LUFTWAFFE: B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GERMAN LUFTWAFFE B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

4V+AP














Orig. Foto Lastensegler Flugzeug Gotha Go 242 mit TG3 TG4 Kennung im Flug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Lastensegler Flugzeug Gotha Go 242 mit TG3 TG4 Kennung im Flug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

4V+AP














Orig. Foto Lastensegler Flugzeug Gotha Go 242 mit TG3 TG4 Kennung im Flug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Lastensegler Flugzeug Gotha Go 242 mit TG3 TG4 Kennung im Flug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

